
Tesla's Autopilot: Too Much Autonomy Too Soon - etendue
http://www.consumerreports.org/tesla/tesla-autopilot-too-much-autonomy-too-soon/
======
Shivetya
So glad someone is telling Tesla like it is, that name has got to go. It can
come back later but it is the one problem I have had with their systems since
day one. The name has too strong of inherent abilities to be used with such a
primitive system. Yes, primitive, this system cannot drive a car in other than
ideal conditions which is pretty much the opposite of what most safety
oriented technologies do which is assist people in the worst conditions

